# Drops European E- Liquid



## Mari (28/1/16)

Good day Fellow Vapers

I am just inquiring whether any of you have tried the European E-Liquid called Drops?
Is it a thick liquid and does it produce a lot of vapor?

Thank you in advance
Have a vaping day


----------



## Silver (28/1/16)

Hi @Mari 

I have not tried that juice

Have moved the thread to the "General E-liquid Talk" forum
It was posted in the E-liquid Reviews


----------



## Mari (28/1/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @Mari
> 
> I have not tried that juice
> 
> ...



Thank you so much


----------

